
Wintergarten Marble Machine (Programmable Instrument Using Marbles) - cyphar
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvUU8joBb1Q
======
cyphar
The creator (and musician) also made two videos explaining the inner workings
(which is really cool from an engineering standpoint IMO):

* Part 1: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uog48viZUbM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uog48viZUbM)

* Part 2: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0Guq7vZb_E](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0Guq7vZb_E)

